# Is it wind? My baby is sleeping but I'm kept awake by his night-time wriggling!



## Badswan

Each night my 8 week old baby boy starts wriggling and making uncomfortable noises in his sleep anywhere between 2 and 4am until 6 or 8am when he properly wakes up. He kicks his legs, writhes around, flings his arms and head about, rubs at his face and chews on his hands every few minutes then becomes peaceful again inbetween. He does seem to fart a lot at these times too. 
He seems to sleep though these 'episodes' (his eyes stay closed throughout and afterwards he is fast asleep) but I can't - I wake up everytime he does it and it's driving me mad! If it weren't for his wriggling I'd be getting plenty of sleep as he does sleep really well only waking for a couple of feeds a night.
He is 100% breast fed. We have tried Infacol (Simethicone) which hasn't helped - he doesn't seem to have this problem during the day but doesnt often sleep lying down during the day (he sleeps more upright in his sling or in the car). 
Any help/ideas, please - I'm soooo tired! Is it wind or maybe acid reflux? What can I do to stop this? (please don't suggest putting him in another room as I'm not comfortable doing that - I don't think I'd sleep at all!)


----------



## supertabby

Sounds exactly the same as our 4 week old does, I can't sleep through it either even though she does! The gp said yesterday that its trapped wind and infacol is best to try but it can take a couple of weeks continual use to work well. She also suggested propping up the head end of the cot with a brick or some books, so the head is raised higher than the tummy to stop reflux. If none of this works she is going to prescribe infant gaviscon.


----------



## meg79

I would say wind as it describes my LO and what I have read, many other LOs too. Babies are just getting used to working their digestion and as it slows down at night, seems to affect them more. Infacol for us didn't work either as I don't think it is trapped wind, or painful, just an odd sensation which they are figuring out lol.

I did find swaddling helped as it stopped him wiggling and waking him (and us) up.

It has got better in the last few weeks, now he only seems to have one episode a night but falls asleep again pretty quickly, plus I now know to ignore him!


----------



## Fabby

It helps to keep lo upright after feeding for about 20 mins to help them digest. It really does help and work. 20 mins of doing this equals a better night sleep for both afterwards x


----------



## mummy1985

I was going to ask this very question! Abigail is like this at night and like your LO she sleeps more upright in the day. I wasn't sure we'd be allowed to "prop" up one end of the cot?

It is frustrating though as like your LO she sleeps right through it but it keeps us awake!


----------



## pinkycat

My LO is 10weeks and is the same. She squeaks like a mouse and wriggles around and farts so loudly but sleeps through it all. Me and DH dont though :wacko: DH had enough the other night and went downstairs in a strop to sleep on the couch cos he *cant share a room with a hyperactive mouse anymore* :haha: changing her bottles has helped a lot xx


----------



## Badswan

Thanks for all your replies - we actually propped up the bed (we co-sleep) last night but maybe not enough to make a difference - will increase the angle tonight and I will try sitting upright with him for 20mins after the night feeds. 
I will post here how it goes for fellow night-wriggler sufferers!!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

This sounds exactly like my LO and am considering trying comfort milk. Think that'll help?


----------



## Badswan

OK so the sitting up for 20mins after each feed didn't work for me AT ALL! He woke at the same times, wriggled just as much and I got even less sleep than usual due to him wriggling around on me while we sat up and him waking when I tried to put him down and having to start the whole process again!!! (I usually feed him lying down duing the night so he doesn't usually get lifted up and down very much so this woke him more than usual - this technique may work better for babies who are used to being picked up and put down during the night)
We also propped the bed up a significant amount which also seemed to make no difference whatsoever... any other ideas?


----------



## meg79

Honestly..... I think it is just something that they will grow out of eventually. I know my LO has calmed down significantly in the last couple of weeks. I know this won't help in the short term, but at least you know it's normal, lots of other babies go through it and it won't last forever! 

(although try swadlling, because sometimes I think that if they can't wriggle, it doesn't affect them as much. I know I used to get quite a quieter night out of LO when he was swaddled!)
x


----------



## shimmy

I'm glad u posted this! My Lo has just found his arms and legs and won't stop wriggling at night! I'll try winding him more :) 
We also co sleep and it can get a bit tedious! He's also taken to twiddling his toes on my tummy which does lead me to believe he might just be an over active sleeper like myself hehe. Hope something works for you x x


----------



## Thumper

My LO was like this too, still is occasionally. I've decided it is wind as I'm now burping him more often and for longer after and during each feed (100% BF also) as I think he's a greedy little thing and must gulp down air is his haste to drink! He is bringing up loads more air since I've been doing this and he's in a lot less pain at night. We tried Infacaol but thelook of his poor wee face was enough for me to stop after 2 attempts! He was crying so much at the taste of it. It does stink! I also try to keep him more upright after and during feeds and we've raised the head end of his basket loads too. I really think it was the burping that helped us, he's just a gassy baby lol :haha:
Hope you find something to help x


----------



## New Mrs W

My baby was EXACTLY like this until he was about 12 weeks old. He would flail about, grunting like a piggy from about 1am until he woke for a feed at 4am. I could never believe that he was asleep as he was soooo loud! I got used to it after about 6 weeks, and as I say, he'd grown out of it by the time he was 12 weeks old xx


----------



## tokyo_c

Same here - she sounds like a little dinosaur! It probably is wind with us but it's so hard to get her to burp after a feed as she either falls asleep or really fights the whole process. Kind of getting used to the noises now...


----------



## Badswan

Not sure what worked but had a much better night last night - I had given Infacol all day but also we swaddled him (although I swapped him into his grobag halfway through the night as the swaddling seemed to be upsetting him and he slept fine in that too) He did wriggle a little bit in the night but no where near as much as usual - I think I will stick with the Infacol just in case that's what helped.
We also spent a lot of time outside yesterday at a festival and people kept saying "Ooohhh he'll sleep well tonight - all this fresh air and excitment!!" so maybe there's something in that?? Not a very practical though solution though...


----------

